
[Post Mortem – 1 year later]: I managed to ship 6000 copies to stay in business - BacioiuC
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ConstantinBacioiu/20181112/330427/Post_Mortem__1_year_later_I_managed_to_ship_6000_copies_to_stay_in_business.php
======
BacioiuC
Thank you everyone!

